# Chilli Rose Export Ban



## Jester UK (Aug 1, 2010)

At the end of the year the Chilli Rose will be banned from export.

So... Everybody grab your G. Rosea's because their price could triple!!! : victory:


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

Jester UK said:


> At the end of the year the Chilli Rose will be banned from export.
> 
> So... Everybody grab your G. Rosea's because their price could triple!!! : victory:


I got one going cheap....£60 lmao


----------



## lethalmethal (Jul 21, 2010)

guess ill be keeping hold of my breeding group then lol :gasp:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

lethalmethal said:


> guess ill be keeping hold of my breeding group then lol :gasp:


 
hehehehe got a mature male fella????  50/50  my female is huge


----------



## lethalmethal (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> hehehehe got a mature male fella????  50/50  my female is huge


 lol which colour would ya like red or normal : victory:are chili really banning exports heard this a few times before to be honest i thought they d have put a ban in place after the earthquake


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Is this more conjecture or have you seen something official ?


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

I may be wrong but as far as I'm aware the ban is already in place.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

The ban is not in place from what i know i have a invert expoter from chile and i have been talking to him about this even he out there has not herd about this so he will be contacting his wildlife department to get a correct answer will update when it get it


----------



## Arachnmania (Apr 2, 2010)

same as u mate i have an exporter from chile and i havent heard anything.
yet anyway


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Arachnmania said:


> same as u mate i have an exporter from chile and i havent heard anything.
> yet anyway


looks like we have the same contact if im thinking of the one you are thinking


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

They have been saying this for the past few years lol.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

They've been saying it for a while, but I know there's been a recent import so it can't be just yet!

If anyone has a MM going on 50/50 though the female that I bred from last year has just moulted and is ready to go again


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Ally said:


> They've been saying it for a while, but I know there's been a recent import so it can't be just yet!
> 
> If anyone has a MM going on 50/50 though the female that I bred from last year has just moulted and is ready to go again


 
Ill have a look,should be able to help on that


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Berber King said:


> Ill have a look,should be able to help on that


Awsome, thanks!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I believe the export ban is in place but it allows for captive breeding projects


----------



## ScottishBobster (May 24, 2010)

bump is this happening anything official


----------

